# Übernehmen Sie Verantwortung als Leiter der Elektrotechnik (m/w)!



## Daniel Fertl (13 August 2012)

*Arbeitsort:*
Großraum Stuttgart 


*Ihre Qualifikation:*
Sie verfügen über eine erfolgreich  abgeschlossene Ausbildung im Bereich Elektro- oder Automatisierungstechnik,  sowie eine weiterführende Ausbildung zum Techniker, alternativ konnten Sie ein  Studium abschließen und sammelten im Anschluss praktischee Erfahrungen. Im  Bereich Hardwareplanung / Elektrokonstruktion verfügen Sie über ein profundes  Know-How und arbeiteten bereits mit ePlan P8. Fundierte Kenntnisse im  Steuerungsbau und Schaltschrankbau sowie Einblicke in die SPS-Programmierung  unter S7 runden Ihren Erfahrungsschatz ab. 


*Das Unternehmen:*
Erfolgreiches mittelständisches  Maschinenbauunternehmen, das sich mit seiner Kompetenz und Flexibilität bei  seinen Industriekunden einen sehr guten Namen erarbeiten konnte. Durch Gewinnung  neuer Kunden in zusätzlichen Marktsegmenten wird ein gesundes und solides  Wachstum erreicht. 


*Die Position:*
Bei dieser Position übernehmen Sie  die Leitung und Aufbau der Elektroabteilung des Unternehmens mit aktuell zwei  Mitarbeitern. Als Ausbilder verantworten Sie direkt die Ausbildung der  zugeordneten Azubis. Für den Bereich After-Sales Service erarbeiten Sie die  grundlegenden Strukturen. Sie koordinieren und vergeben Arbeiten an externe  Dienstleister (im Bereich Elektroplanung, SPS-Programmierung und  Inbetriebnahme). Darüberhinaus fungieren Sie als interner und externer  Ansprechpartner in elektrotechnischen Fragestellungen. 


*Ihre Bewerbung unter Angabe der Kennziffer  PT8401501185:*
Haben wir Ihr Interesse geweckt? Dann schicken Sie  uns bitte Ihre Bewerbungsunterlagen (Anschreiben mit frühestmöglichem  Eintrittstermin sowie Lebenslauf mit Bild, Zeugnisse) bitte ausschließlich per  E-Mail an landshut@personal-total.de. Für  telefonische Rückfragen stehen wir Ihnen unter der Rufnummer 0871  430 888-00 gerne zur Verfügung. 

*Über personal total:*
personal total ist ein bundesweit tätiges Personalberatungsunternehmen. Wir  betreuen Sie vom ersten Kontakt an bis über die Entscheidung unseres  Auftraggebers hinaus. Über personal total können Sie sich näher informieren  unter www.personal-total.com
Anmerkung: Alle in der Anzeige  genannten Ausdrücke sind in weiblicher UND in männlicher Form zu verstehen -  auch wenn wir wegen der leichteren Lesbarkeit auf eine durchgehend explizite  Nennung beider Geschlechter verzichtet haben.


----------

